# Low Carb Diet...



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

Can any help me complile a low carb diet please?

Been reading a few articles but i just confuse myself...

Not sure of the info you need but ill give it a go:

Im 20stone 1, 6ft 1" looking to get down to 16/17 stone lean muscle eventually

I do cardio for an hour 4 days during the week, aswell and weight training and cardio an hour one day at the weekend

I also work funny hours on the doors, but its not normally a problem to get a snack etc

Many thanx in advance


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

are you thinking of the keto diet or carb cycling? there i loads of good info on carb cycling and is a good diet imo along with good training to help reach your goals


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a look at yetiman's fatboy getting slim thread :thumbup1:


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

boner said:


> are you thinking of the keto diet or carb cycling? there i loads of good info on carb cycling and is a good diet imo along with good training to help reach your goals


whats the difference in the two mate?


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

sartain87 said:


> Can any help me complile a low carb diet please?
> 
> Been reading a few articles but i just confuse myself...
> 
> ...


the best way is lean protein plenty of green veg and essential fats with each meal.

the tasty way is cheese eggs salami pepporoni etc but i dont think its a long term answer.

u could even add some oats in morning to the former and see if it affects you. speaking from experience i was hospitalized due to a serous infection and i blame immune system down thanks to atkins/keto diet.

thats just me tho


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

sartain87 said:


> whats the difference in the two mate?


a keto diet is were you consume no carbs exept for a refeed day once a week , its high protien high fat,

carb cycing is just that high days, low days, medium days with a refeed day , god fats are also consumed if you reseach the diet section then there are exapmles of both these diets


----------



## littleninja (Nov 3, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> i was hospitalized due to a serous infection and i blame immune system down thanks to atkins/keto diet.
> 
> thats just me tho


Could you tell us more about that, please ? Are you sure it's from this diet and why ?

thanks in advance,

JB


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

FATBOY said:


> a keto diet is were you consume no carbs exept for a refeed day once a week , its high protien high fat,
> 
> carb cycing is just that high days, low days, medium days with a refeed day , god fats are also consumed if you reseach the diet section then there are exapmles of both these diets


just been reading two good atricles, and i think the carb cycling would be better, is it 20g of carbs a days you allow yourself on low carb days, 50g on medium days and however much on high days?

wardster27- whats essential fats would you reccomend and how can you add them to meals?


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

littleninja said:


> Could you tell us more about that, please ? Are you sure it's from this diet and why ?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> JB


i dont think it was directly to blame but my immune system was shot to fu*k. i had a injection site which became infected and turns out i had two seperate infections which needed 10 days on a drip and 2 weeks tablets after. im not being so bold to completely blame the diet but i think it lowered my defence.

apparently no carbs and too much saturated fat can do this.

vitamins fibre and essential fats are so important.

why hammer your body in gym then maybe hammer it with supplements or steroids and then not feed it properly? both ways i mentioned work. one of thems the easy way( fat cheese pepparami etc) the other is the harder but safer healthyer way. imo


----------



## littleninja (Nov 3, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> vitamins fibre and essential fats are so important.
> 
> why hammer your body in gym then maybe hammer it with supplements or steroids and then not feed it properly? both ways i mentioned work. one of thems the easy way( fat cheese pepparami etc) the other is the harder but safer healthyer way. imo


That is really true. I think most of guys (and i did too), go for bad fats instead of good fats on CKD/Anabolic Diet, and forget to have vegetables (low carb ones) on their diet.

JB


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

sartain87 said:


> just been reading two good atricles, and i think the carb cycling would be better, is it 20g of carbs a days you allow yourself on low carb days, 50g on medium days and however much on high days?
> 
> wardster27- whats essential fats would you reccomend and how can you add them to meals?


personally i wouldnt go below 50grms of carbs on a low day unless you realy need to .you could just double it on a medium day and double it again on a high day keep it simple, on your refeed day once a week dont be scared to have a cheat meal of whatever you want ,

what you need to do is start it and adjust acordingly week by week .

fats need to be from

peanut butter

olive oil

udos oil

oily fish sallmon ect

steak

whole eggs

fb


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

FATBOY said:


> personally i wouldnt go below 50grms of carbs on a low day unless you realy need to .you could just double it on a medium day and double it again on a high day keep it simple, on your refeed day once a week dont be scared to have a cheat meal of whatever you want ,
> 
> what you need to do is start it and adjust acordingly week by week .
> 
> ...


sweet thanx for that buddy, would you have 3 low days, 3 medium days and 1 high carb day?

but alternate it week by week?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey mate, I try to go low Mon, Tues, Thurs and Fri.

I have Wed as a medium day to stop my training diving too much.

Sat is the high day, then I try to taper down on the Sunday, ready to get back on the low carbs again.

Friday is often a bit of a killer though, with it being the end of the week!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pastanchicken said:


> Hey mate, I try to go low Mon, Tues, Thurs and Fri.
> 
> I have Wed as a medium day to stop my training diving too much.
> 
> ...


Bollox! Thats the best day - cause you know sat is the eat what ever day so you can look forward to it! 

Sun is the worst cause you've eaten all that food on Sat and your body is used to it so when it gets none, its a killer!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol, true, though always see Friday as a day for treats after the working week!


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

so low day monday, tuesday, thursday and friday, medium wednesday and sunday and high day saturday

would that be ok?

or is it a case of mixing it around to see whats best suited to me?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd try and keep friday low too mate.

But yes you're right, play around and see what works


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

sweet thanx buddy, will give it ago

*edit* sorry i meant high day saturday


----------



## kaney (Oct 12, 2008)

My cheat day is Sunday as i have loads of energy for monday to have a mad workout on my back then do some cardio etc i also find i can use monday as a low day without feeling tired.

mondays workout AM

10 min walk fast.

workout on my back for 45 mins

then finish off with a 25 minite run and some sit ups.

PM

spinning 1hr followed by 20 mins stretching.

and come home 9pm to porrage n casin.

I don't want to sound like i am blowin my own trumpet i am just saying that use your cheat day and high carb day the day before a good workout is due don't waste them.


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

Kaney, what days did you have low carbs and medium carbs then matey?

and can you add a list of things you add on those days if you dont mind?


----------



## kaney (Oct 12, 2008)

Reply to Sartain87's question.

1st high carbs

porrage with bannana 7.30

protien whey with glut 7.45

flapjack and wholemeal toast x2 with low fat flora 10am

jacket potato with beans or chilli or whatever with a yougurt 12.00/30pm

protien whey with creatine 2.00pm

pro recover 6.00/30 after workout.

fish jacket lots of veg 6.45/7.00

followed by bannana or something else

last meal is always porrage oats n casin.

med 50/50 ish day

prot/whey/glut 7.30

porrage 7.45

scrambled eggs x2 and a wholemeal roll 10 ish

chicken and jacket pot 12.30ish

prot/whey/creatine 2.00 ish

fish j/pot or mash pot lots of veg 6.00 some afters yougurt etc stright after gym this is always on the table ready as my good wife go's to work same on thus so no pro recover.

porrage/casin 8.30

low carb day

prot/glut 7.30

porrage 7.45

train 9.00/10.30

pro rec 10.30

chicken breast x 2 12.00pm/through till 1.00 (have you tried to eat these quick no chance dry.)

prot/whey/creat, 2.00

train after 5.00

porrage when home with casin.

Most days are simler to this but sunday is full sunday dinner and a proper afters with wine inc etc.

All this will change when i start a diet in January for 10 to 12 weeks, all what i am doing now is playing about and putting in some of the challanges before it starts i have been training for 13 months and got down from 19st 2lbs to 17st i am in no rush as i can see results but now i want to see some musle under the fat before i am 50 as i am 46 now

i am also playing with different things to help me workout ie Animal products / liquid fury which i don't really rate, (everyone t there own) different protiens so they can give me good or poor workouts at the moment i am on animal pump and napon i've found this really good combination as i get a good sweat on and a good pump but i only do these when i am doing a cardio session after even after doing legs (ex calfs) other times i will use up the liquid fury.

high carbs i do on Sunday,weds,

Med or 50/50 1 do on Sat,Tues,friday,

low apart from porrage in the morning and again before bed but with casin are tues and thurs.

Training is monday as stated in back and cardio etc,

Tuesday is triceps and biceps 45 mins with 3 sets of 3 stomach exersizes after,

Wed is legs 45mins followed by 30 mins interval fast walk and jog mix, or circuit training.

Thurs is calf, stomach (3 sets of 3 but different than tues) and sholders which i hate doing ie we all dislike some exersizes.

Friday etc, after a 30 min run and streching core exersizes you did'nt think i would get off that lightly did you ie Sauna, steamroom, jacozzi,

Sunday Is my day off and highcarb and cheat and chill day.

Hope nobody critisizes me to much because as i say i am only playing around with different ideas. ps i am open to ideas for january diets,and training programs.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Do you weigh your food?


----------



## kaney (Oct 12, 2008)

No but i will have to in the future i guess /protien and other supplements are measured


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You need to measure EVERYTHING to do this properly. You need to know how many cals are in everything, how many carbs, protein and fats. You need to get the ratio between the three correct. Reason being is you have no yard stick, you have nothing to compare or swap when things slow down or you need to change. Everything with bodybuilding is trial and error, but to do it properly you need to be strict and accurate.

IMO anyway


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm gonna buy some scales, although I eat well at the mo I can't actually quantify what I'm eating


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wardster27 said:



> i dont think it was directly to blame but my immune system was shot to fu*k. i had a injection site which became infected and turns out i had two seperate infections which needed 10 days on a drip and 2 weeks tablets after. im not being so bold to completely blame the diet but i think it lowered my defence.
> 
> apparently no carbs and too much saturated fat can do this.
> 
> ...


i am struggling to understand how you can blame a infection from a bad jab to diet? from your earlier post promoting salami and pepperoni i am again struggling to see where your good fats are coming from? bad overall diet and over training will effect the immune system but not just avoiding EFA's.....



kaney said:


> No but i will have to in the future i guess /protien and other supplements are measured


can i ask how you know it is a med/high or low day if you do not measure anything? how much porridge do you have on your low day 100g, 200g etc? are you after fat loss or weight gain with this diet? if it is fat loss why are you eating carbs at night on your low day? if it is weight gain how do you know you are eating enough if you do not know how much of anything you are eating?


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i am struggling to understand how you can blame a infection from a bad jab to diet? from your earlier post promoting salami and pepperoni i am again struggling to see where your good fats are coming from? bad overall diet and over training will effect the immune system but not just avoiding EFA's.....
> 
> i was not promoting salami etc. was saying yeah it works but i dont think its healthy. what i think is best way is lean protein and fiberous carbs like brocolli and green beans with small amount of healthy fats with each meal rather than no fibre and loads of saturated like the atkins/keto or whatever its called.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can see how i was struggling to understand you seeing as you said nothing about the skin infection in your first post...


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you can see how i was struggling to understand you seeing as you said nothing about the skin infection in your first post...


yes looking back at what i written i can see what u mean.


----------



## kaney (Oct 12, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> yes looking back at what i written i can see what u mean.


can i ask how you know it is a med/high or low day if you do not measure anything? how much porridge do you have on your low day 100g, 200g etc? are you after fat loss or weight gain with this diet? if it is fat loss why are you eating carbs at night on your low day? if it is weight gain how do you know you are eating enough if you do not know how much of anything you are eating?

PS CARB

I've not been weighing things i have been trying things out different foods not just things written in previous post, other foods like cus cus,brown rice,wholewheat pasta, peppers,sweet potatoes,different fish ie salmon ,mackrel,things i've not tried and not on the lists that people always put on the diet sheets that are on the site when i know what is in them ie how much protien/fats etc i can work these out but at the moment i want to know what they taste like and do they fill me up, do they keep me awake at night burping (mackrel) i need to know what i am going to change when for the diet as its my 1,000,000 and as always i am going to do it all 12 week of it !!!

The diet thats been given for me is as follows.

Meal 1

6 egg whites, 2 yolks

2 scoops of peptide fusion in water,

100g (dry) porrage oats in water,

bannana.

meal 2

cod fillet (no weight given)

75g brown rice,

green veg, (n,w,g,)as above.

meal 3

2-3 scoops no explode pre workout

50g whey protien post workout.

meal 4

tinned mackrel mmmm might change.

meal 5

chicken breast 220g approx uncooked.

75g wholemeal pasta

green veg

meal 6

50g porrage oats in water

zma tablets.

others.

1.5ml ripped 150 steds twice a week

clem 2 days on 1 day off

any advice taken i am now 17 st as stated and been working out using hmb, testrone tabs (from the nutri centre) at different times along with creatine and glut so this will be my maiden run of steds and ive already got them so don't tell me to change PLEASE.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

kaney said:


> *1.5ml ripped 150 steds twice a week*
> 
> *clem 2 days on 1 day off*
> 
> any advice taken i am now 17 st as stated and been working out using hmb, testrone tabs (from the nutri centre) at different times along with creatine and glut so this will be my maiden run of steds and ive already got them so don't tell me to change PLEASE.


WTF is this supposed to mean mate? :confused1:


----------



## kaney (Oct 12, 2008)

thought you would have known what they were they are ready mixed drostanolone prop 50ml / test prop 50ml / trenbolone acetate 50ml by generic labs don't forget i am new to them


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

kaney said:


> thought you would have known what they were they are ready mixed drostanolone prop 50ml / test prop 50ml / trenbolone acetate 50ml by generic labs don't forget i am new to them


No I haven't mate. Any particular reason you've chosen this?

Tren on a first cycle isn't a great idea to say the least - I presume this is your first cycle?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kaney said:


> I've not been weighing things i have been trying things out different foods not just things written in previous post, other foods like cus cus,brown rice,wholewheat pasta, peppers,sweet potatoes,different fish ie salmon ,mackrel,things i've not tried and not on the lists that people always put on the diet sheets that are on the site when i know what is in them ie how much protien/fats etc i can work these out but at the moment i want to know what they taste like and do they fill me up, do they keep me awake at night burping (mackrel) i need to know what i am going to change when for the diet as its my 1,000,000 and as always i am going to do it all 12 week of it !!!
> 
> The diet thats been given for me is as follows.
> 
> ...


so you do weigh your food? otherwise where are you getting the weights from above? you say the cod fillet has no weight given why don't you weigh it before you cook it you are doing with the chicken?

you say at the top that you want to try food before weighing it? WTF!!! you are trying to lose weight weigh your food otherwise how do you know what to reduce to lose the fat??

are you wanting to lose weight as i am confused to why you are eating carbs before bed and in meal 5...

are these weight uncooked or cooked?



kaney said:


> 1.5ml ripped 150 steds twice a week
> 
> clem 2 days on 1 day off
> 
> any advice taken i am now 17 st as stated and been working out using hmb, testrone tabs (from the nutri centre) at different times along with creatine and glut so this will be my maiden run of steds and ive already got them so don't tell me to change PLEASE.


why on earth are you using steroids when you have no real understanding of what foods you should eat and in what amounts...plus what are you trying to acheive by using the steroids you are using? please please do not say lose fat....

you have your priority's all wrong drop the steroids and focus on finding all the values for all your foods from sites like fitday.com work out your diet and Cardio regime.....


----------



## kaney (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry PS I will get on the same wavelenth as you and everyone else.

Right the diet above that you mentioned has been given to me to start in january by a guy at my gym ( he has written it )whom as also recomended the course of steds this is a comp prep diet !!! as i've been told.

I have read about the carb cycle on one of your posts that is why i am playing about with that.

In black and white i want to shed fat, show what muscle i have developed and get lean

i do a lot of cardio, weights, and have cut down on a lot of bad foods and i am no longer eating as much as i did and i know and feel much better for this but i want results like most people sooner rather than later even if it means doing this diet and taking steroids

but i will still be working hard for the gains and to keep them after with or without.

sorry if i don't make myself clear i am trying my best. i will go back in my box and just read the post again.

just registered with fit day as perscribed thanks PS i am taking in the advice already.


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi,

On a low-carb diet, as discussed above....what sort of calorific intake would you be looking at?

Also, would the high-protein mean you'd be able to build muscle, or would it just be good for stripping fat?

Cheers.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

on_the_up! said:


> Hi,
> 
> On a low-carb diet, as discussed above....what sort of calorific intake would you be looking at?
> 
> ...


The calorie intake depends on the individual. Obviously someone of 17 stone is going to need more calories per se than some of 12 stone.

The high protein is to try to preserve muscle, also protein uses more calories like for like than carbs to digest, so the idea is it persuades your body to burn fat stores aswell as/instead of breaking down protein for energy.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BA, quality avatar as always my friend


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

ba baracuss said:


> The calorie intake depends on the individual. Obviously someone of 17 stone is going to need more calories per se than some of 12 stone.
> 
> The high protein is to try to preserve muscle, also protein uses more calories like for like than carbs to digest, so the idea is it persuades your body to burn fat stores aswell as/instead of breaking down protein for energy.


Thanks for the feedback.

How would my lifts be affected if i was to use a low-carb diet? - would i still be able to make gains?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

on_the_up! said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> How would my lifts be affected if i was to use a low-carb diet? - would i still be able to make gains?


Well I'm looking to maintain my lifts atm. It's asking a bit much to increase lifts by much when low carbing.



pastanchicken said:


> BA, quality avatar as always my friend


 :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kaney said:


> Sorry PS I will get on the same wavelenth as you and everyone else.
> 
> Right the diet above that you mentioned has been given to me to start in january by a guy at my gym ( he has written it )whom as also recomended the course of steds this is a comp prep diet !!! as i've been told.
> 
> ...


the fact you have listened to the advice is good and a definate start....

as for the diet and steroid advice you have been given mate just because someone competes does not mean they know how to advise others on either diet or cycles....can i ask the guy who gave you this steroid advice is he the one offering to sell it to you??

you have cut down on the bad foods mate which is a huge step.....i have given some sample diets in this section have a look around then ask me any questions you have mate...


----------

